# Bald Eagle (some extras) ***Pic Intense***



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I went to the park near the ocean to try to take some pics of seagulls. But lo and behold, I saw eagles!

Juvie baldy snacking on chicken wings. Probably got it from some crabbers.

























Eagle and friend???








But the truth is, the crow is actually harassing the eagle trying to steal food.

This is where I hate my inexperience. I didn't catch ANY good flight pics. So here are the "best" of them.

















Adult Baldy (Heavily Cropped) I was probably 500m away from him/her.









Seagull Love!









Thanks for looking.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh nice. Although the birds themselves might not be as exciting, I really love the last pic, the one of the seagulls. Beautiful shot!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

nice pics gil man [email protected]! that is a juvie with the brown head ..


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

You got one amazing camera and some steady hands =) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

love the pics. what camera do you use?. i miss having a DSLR.... too bad vancouvers full of theives.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> You got one amazing camera and some steady hands =) Thanks for sharing!


The sharp pics are thanks to the VR (vibration reduction) in my lens


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> love the pics. what camera do you use?. i miss having a DSLR.... too bad vancouvers full of theives.


Thanks. I have a D5000 with 70-300mm VR lens mounted.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> nice pics gil man [email protected]! that is a juvie with the brown head ..


Yup that's still a juvie. The best I can get close to the adults is around 500m. Any closer and the fly away.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool man ........................


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

The seagull photo looks great...as much as a despise seagulls.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

those pics..are awesome Gil! i love the quality. i wonder what hes chewing on. yum yum yum!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pictures. I love eagles.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful photos Gil. Your going to have a lot of things to take photos of in these upcoming months!!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks!
@ ben_mbu: If you looks closely, you can see that he is chewing on CHICKEN wings! LOL! Everyone loves wings!

@[email protected]: Ya I hope the weather would cooperate. 

If anyone wants to spot them eagles, just head down to Barnet park. Bring a pair of binoculars so it more interesting


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Pictures!


----------

